# HELP with procedure code!!!



## christydl (Nov 18, 2008)

I am so frustrated!  I am completely stumped - I have been coding for Anesthesia and Pain Management for five years, and this one really has me thrown for a loop - hopefully, someone can offer some sense of direction!! 

CPT for:  Injection of perineal tissue for dyspareunia and nerve entrapment??

Any words of wisdom would be much appreciated!


----------



## nrichard (Nov 18, 2008)

*3 years in Pain Management Coding*

Where is the needle going? I know you said in the pernial area, but the nerve or the skin?
If this is actually going into the nerve I would suggest using the code for other peripheral  nerve injection. Also if there will be radiofrequency current passing through the needle, as I am answering this from home, I would look in the section with codes 64622, & 64623.


----------



## nrichard (Nov 18, 2008)

Also when I say see the section for codes 64622 &64623 I relize these would not be the correct codes, but I think there is one for other nerve.


----------

